# Grammar Resources / Ressources grammaticales



## The WR Moderator Team

*Do you have a general question about French grammar?*
*These websites will help you!*

French Grammar for English Speakers

How do I conjugate my verb?
 Check the WR conjugator.
How do I know if my word is masculine or feminine?
 Check the dictionary.
Passé composé vs. imparfait
Past participle agreement (also here, in French)
Subjunctive or indicative? (also here)
Pronominal/reflexive verbs
Relative pronouns
Object pronouns including y and en (also here including stress pronouns)
Adjective placement (also here, in French)
Adverbs and adverb placement
_What if I don't see my topic in the list, or what if I want a more in-depth presentation of the material?_

* Many more grammar links are here in our Resources sub-forum.*


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*Vous avez une question générale concernant la grammaire anglaise ?*
*Ces sites internet vous seront utiles !*

La grammaire anglaise pour francophones

Comment conjuguer tel ou tel verbe ?
 Saisir l'infinitif ici ou encore ici.
les déterminants - descendez dans la liste à gauche
l'article défini : the
adjectifs comparatifs et superlatifs - descendez dans la liste à gauche
le present perfect
les temps continus : verbes "normaux", "non-continus" et "mixtes" (en anglais)
for vs. since vs. ago (ou ici, en anglais)
infinitif vs. gérondif (V-ing) ou encore ici et ici
phrases au conditionnel avec if ou encore ici
discours indirect
that vs. which en anglais (ou ici et ici)
typographie : ponctuation et majuscules
_Et si je ne vois pas ma question dans la liste ou que je souhaite lire des explications plus approfondies ?_

* Vous trouverez d'autres liens utiles ici dans le sous-forum Ressources.*


----------

